# Mode of transport to sets.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Normally drive the pick up just to the edge of the road. If it isn't far and the snow not to deep I just hoof it from there. Once the snow gets deeper and the treck a bit longer I use the x country skis. I cut the slot in for the straps I slip over the toe of the pacs. If it is brushy I'll break down and use the snow shoes but I don't really like to use them. I'm a kluts with them and have fell more than once from steping on the edge of one with the other.

My partner has gotten me to use the mountian bike when there is no snow at all. Fact is he uses his for about every thing now.

 Al


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

my legs


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

one foot in front of the next


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

With the TV remote when the snow gets above your ankles too I bet.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

when the snow gets deep, the snowshoes get some action. otherwise it's a bike or my feet during the spring/summer/fall.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

is driving the bike around hard or easy durin the summer and fall?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> is driving the bike around hard or easy durin the summer and fall?


Easy, I mine alot out west bowhunting, and even out in WYO. Use the logging trails etc. May suck going up, but coming back down at the end of the day is a breeze!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

makes sense thanks


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

nosib you think you are pretty cool dont you?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) said:


> nosib you think you are pretty cool dont you?


This is how you are going to introduce yourself to the rest of the members of this forum? They're a pretty closeknit bunch. Watch it.


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

ok.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just ignore him...he's just here to cause trouble, nothing more.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

honestly who would have hen and fawn killer as their username? and (.Y.)? the first is a disgrace in my eyes and the second part made me think wow what a perv.


----------



## the nice boy (Jan 6, 2009)

honestly who would have the name MN goose killa?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

the nice boy said:


> honestly who would have the name MN goose killa?


he said why he has it... look in the screen name thread and it will make more sense... if you dont already understand it :wink: 
and what a name... hen and fawn killer... can you say not a hunter


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

would someone please do the honor of booting him?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

is there any way to ban a person forever? because it looks like he keeps commin back....


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

we could go to his house and teach him the rules.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol could be a fun road trip..... this dude has to have too much extra time to do stupid things on forums.... when there is no reason to do it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow my thread is now hijacked just over some one making the think your cool statement.

I would be awful careful with statements about having to much extra time also.

Just been here a little over a month and near 500 post that said nothing or contrubited really. One foot in front of the other and is it hard driving a bike indeed.

We have found a bike an exellant way to get into areas off limits to motorized transport systems. They can carry a awful big load of equipnent also.
Look up the history of Veit Nam and what those people did with bikes.

Some of these fellows should take a close look the way I see it as long at there is finger pointing.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> > is driving the bike around hard or easy durin the summer and fall?
> ...


Haha! PY I want to see you use your bike right now. Id pay money to see that!

For transportation, I got legs and a truck. Drive down the road, see a good spot, walk on out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> For transportation, I got legs and a truck. Drive down the road, see a good spot, walk on out.


That's how I do it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Wow my thread is now hijacked just over some one making the think your cool statement.


I wouldn't worry about it. Your thread will live on. This was a guy we caught onto right off the bat. He was trying to stir the pot on a few threads. He's banned...for now. We will keep watching. The rest of you just keep contributing!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If troublemakers come here they will be dealt with....immediately. So I'd just ignore them. We're well on top of this one.

Anywho, let's keep this thread on track.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

is there anyone who uses a snowmobile?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> is there anyone who uses a snowmobile?


Cue dramatic music!

If I see someone "coyote hunting" on snowmobiles, my mind immediately strays to less than savory activities.

I wouldnt use one. Around here, a coyote hears a sled (and their loud) they head the OPPOSITE direction at a high rate of speed.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

thats what i was thinking. just wanted to get the thread going again.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

In the 70's I knew a group that used their snowmobiles on Drummond island. Bunch in Hulbert Michigan as far as I know still use sleds to get deep in the state forest then use snow shoes and x country skis to go a bit deeper to hunt them.
There are a good number of places here in Michigan you can go a long ways down fire trail in the late spring summer and fall with a truck or suv but You arn't getting in there in the winter with a truck, suv or tractor with out tracks. Many places in the UPPER are National Forest ya won't hunt in the winter with out shoes or skis. No motorized stuff allowed.
Road hunting is highly frowned on, a 400 foot saftey zone is the law here.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I wouldnt use one. Around here, a coyote hears a sled (and their loud) they head the OPPOSITE direction at a high rate of speed.


I don't think I would personally use one either....however....two years ago Papapete and I walked in 1/2 mile to do a stand. When we got to within 100 yards of where we wanted to call, two snowmobiles came roaring down the creek and tearing around about 1/4 mile away from us. We looked at each other and thought "what the heck we walked this far lets call". First series we called in a coyote that was bedded between us and the snowsleds. Those coyotes will sure suprise a guy sometimes!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ya they can be very unpredictable.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The bunch in Hulbert set up near deer yarding areas. Those youtes knew an easy meal was close at hand so they didn't go far after the snowmobiles shut down.
I think they also got used to the snomobiles coming out to the deer yards to feed the deer and pack trails for the deer to move to other areas when brose got low in one area.

Just like on my friends farm the deer do not run from the sound of a tractor, in fact you can get almost close enough to them to touch them.

Here at home the deer let me and my dogs walk with in 10 yards of them now since they have learned we are not going to bother them.

It is what they get used to.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt use one. Around here, a coyote hears a sled (and their loud) they head the OPPOSITE direction at a high rate of speed.
> ...


Haha, yeah, go figure. Just when you think ya got the buggers figured out, they go and do something COMPLETELY unexpected.

I know back home though, they get run so hard by snowmobiles that just the sound of one is enough to make em head for the heaviest patch of cover they can find. I hate snowmobiles.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I hate snowmobiles.


Me too. That's another reason I like it when it is cold. Keeps those guys at home bundled up on the couch. :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Think a ATV is OK?

 Al


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I know a few guys who use snowmobiles to hunt coyotes. Around here all the trees stop people from running them with the sled until they can get a shot. The people I know will use them to get back in the bush and make their sets.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey now nothing wrong with snowmobiling!! Haha but with so much snow this year its almost impossible to get to some of our spots and we don't really want to use our snowmobiles because we have always just thought they would be scared of them.. Oh well it'll be just a little bit more exercise! Haha


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I hate snowmobiles.
> ...


well I use to sled alot..(dont have one now) but when it was cold was when we were riding the most..sleds ran better when it was cold..even the liquid cooled ones...we had very warm clothes and 99% of the sleds have handwarmers...we never got cold...went out 1 time when it was -19 with a -40 wind chill..guess I was a tough SOB!..LOL..or a stupid SOB!...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm guessing the second.  Or thats my case anyway.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Remember that youtes like the easyest path. Snowmobiles and skies make good paths and can even route the youtes to a spot you want them.
They will use snow shoe paths too but will use a sled or ski track first.

Hate them if you will but they do serve a purpose just like ATV's.

 Al


----------

